# New Black Kindle DX - price drop to $379



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I am loving the black!

> Kindle DX

graphite Kindle DX for $379


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

They couldn't do this ORIGINALLY?  Oh, well, it is nice looking.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

And where oh where is the graphite colored K2?


----------



## MissERG (Jun 9, 2010)

Also cheaper?

List Price:  $489.00
Price: $379.00

Good news if its a price drop.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

If that's for real, it's beautiful.  Much better than the white.  OK, I'd still end up putting a skin on it, but the black edges would show up less noticeably!  LOL

Hopefully this bodes well for a new black 6" Kindle as well.  (or not, as I might be a wee bit too tempted by that...)


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice. Too bad I don't need a Kindle DX. Although, if they come out with a graphite Kindle 2, I fear I may blackout and order one.


----------



## darthjoey (Jun 9, 2010)

I do know that at least a third of that new contrast comes from it being black. It's why I broke down and got a skin for my K2.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> And where oh where is the graphite colored K2?


I just ordered my first K2 today. If a black one is released within the next 30 days, it's going back!


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

MissERG said:


> Also cheaper?
> 
> List Price: $489.00
> Price: $379.00
> ...


Sigh... bought my DX 46 days ago.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The graphite and the white DX are both listed at $379.


----------



## pacificd (Apr 24, 2010)

with a price shift. dolla billz yall.

> Kindle DX


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here are our links to the lower-priced Kindle DX's:

> Kindle DX

graphite Kindle DX for $379


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Very slick.


----------



## Clover (Apr 26, 2010)

Basilius said:


> Sigh... bought my DX 46 days ago.


Sigh... bought my DX 44 days ago (fully anticipating the price drop later this year and the announcement of the next generation of Kindles). Not complaining! I guess it's just something that happens with consumer electronics.

If this happened within the first 30 days time frame, I guess I'd ask Amazon to refund the difference so that I can use the extra $110 to buy more books/accessories.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Some more images of the new Kindle DX look:


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm not the only one who thought, "Gee, it looks a lot more like an iPad with the darker color." am I? Coincidence? Maybe. It's really snazzy looking, though, very sleek and with that lower price tag it is going to appeal to a lot more people. Ca'ching!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Doesn't look more like ipad to me.  Graphite vs. shiny black?


----------



## Shawn (May 1, 2010)

I finally return my DX and order this one.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

TomDiego said:


> I just ordered my first K2 today. If a black one is released within the next 30 days, it's going back!


Or perhaps there will be no "graphite" K2, but instead when the K3 comes out (soon?) it will have a choice of both colors (while Amazon dumps their remaining K2 stock via Woot?).


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

It is nice looking but I'd put a skin on it.. one that went with those nice black buttons..  that price is a bit lower than I paid, for my refurb, but I have been using it for months so that's ok.

What I'm more impressed with is the presentation.. they are pulling out the stops and claiming the big numbers, including all the free and older books available on Kindle


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Just discovered this on a different thread. I bought my white DX about three months ago and now they have a graphite one at $110 cheaper. We all know when we buy electronics that it will almost certainly be superceded very quickly with something better and cheaper and you just have to live with that, but it's irritating nevertheless!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's the press release:

*Amazon Introduces New Kindle DX with 50 Percent Better Display Contrast and New Lower Price of $379 
Amazon's latest generation large screen portable reader features all new, high contrast e-ink screen for the clearest text and sharpest images*

SEATTLE, Jul 01, 2010 (BUSINESS WIRE) --

Amazon.com, Inc. (NASDAQ: AMZN) today introduced the new latest generation Kindle DX and new lower price of $379, down from $489, and still with free 3G wireless--no monthly bills or annual contracts. Kindle DX is the 9.7-inch large screen member of Amazon's family of revolutionary portable readers. The new Kindle DX features a new graphite enclosure and an all new, high contrast electronic ink display with 50 percent better contrast for the clearest text and sharpest images. The new Kindle DX is available for pre-order starting today at http://www.amazon.com and it ships July 7.

"There's no turning back once you read on our beautiful new Kindle DX screen," said Steve Kessel, senior vice president, Amazon Kindle. "With 50 percent better contrast and darker fonts, you'll find it easier than ever to read wherever you happen to be, whether it's outside in bright sunlight or under the low light of your living room. We're excited to offer the new Kindle DX with free 3G wireless at the lower price of $379."

The Kindle Store (http://www.amazon.com) now has more than 620,000 books, including New Releases and 108 of 111 New York Times bestsellers, starting at $9.99 or less. More than 200,000 books have been added to the U.S. Kindle Store in just the last six months, including the full selection of John Grisham titles. Over 1.8 million free, out-of-copyright, pre-1923 books are also available to read on Kindle, including classics such as "The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes," "Pride and Prejudice" and "Treasure Island."

All New, High Contrast E-ink Screen: The new, graphite Kindle DX uses Amazon's all new electronic ink display with 50 percent improved contrast for the clearest text and the sharpest images.

Beautiful Large Display: Kindle DX's 9.7-inch diagonal e-ink screen is ideal for a broad range of reading material, including graphic-rich books, PDFs, newspapers, magazines, and blogs.

Read in Sunlight with No Glare: Unlike backlit computer or LCD screens, Kindle DX's screen looks and reads like real paper, with no glare. Read as easily in bright sunlight as in the living room.

Buy Books Once, Read Them Anywhere: Kindle books can be read on the devices people use every day, including Kindle, Kindle DX, PC, Mac, iPad, iPhone, Android phone, and BlackBerry. Plus, Amazon's Whispersync technology also automatically saves and synchronizes customer book libraries and last page read across all these devices.

Free 3G Wireless, No Monthly Bills or Annual Contracts: Shop the Kindle Store and download new content wirelessly in less than 60 seconds--all without a PC, Wi-Fi hot spot, or syncing. Amazon pays for the 3G wireless connectivity, so there are no monthly fees or annual contracts.

Books In Under 60 Seconds: Kindle books are delivered wirelessly in less than 60 seconds, no PC or setup required.

Global 3G Coverage: Kindle DX offers 3G wireless coverage at home or abroad in over 100 countries.

Long Battery Life: Read for up to 1 week on a single charge with wireless on or 2 weeks with wireless turned off.

Low Book Prices: New York Times Best Sellers and New Releases from $9.99.

Incredibly Slim: At just over 1/3 of an inch, Kindle DX is as thin as most magazines.

Carry Your Library: Carry up to 3,500 books, periodicals, and documents.

Free Book Samples: Download and read first chapters for free before you decide to buy.

Social Networks: New Twitter and Facebook integration enables the millions of Kindle customers to post meaningful passages and share their love of reading instantly with family and friends, and in turn, help them discover new authors, new books, and new ideas.

Built-In PDF Reader: With Kindle DX's large display and built-in PDF reader, read professional and personal documents with more complex layouts without scrolling, panning, or zooming, and without re-flowing. Zoom capability is now available in Kindle DX for easily viewing small print and detailed tables or graphics.

Auto-Rotating Screen: Read in portrait or landscape mode using Kindle DX's auto-rotating screen. Simply turn Kindle DX and immediately see full-width landscape views of maps, graphs, tables and images, all displayed in higher contrast on Kindle DX's new screen.

Read-to-Me: With the text-to-speech feature, Kindle DX can read newspapers, magazines, blogs, and books out loud.

Customers can discover full details and pre-order the new Kindle DX for $379 today at http://www.amazon.com/kindledx and it will begin shipping on July 7.


----------



## Gara (Mar 14, 2010)

Digging the new look. Too bad they didn't include buttons on both sides along with upgrading the screen. Not being able to turn pages on both sides is what really sourer me when I owned a DX for awhile.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I too like the dark case.  Buttons on only one side don't bother me. . . . .still, I've had my white DX for a year so. . . . .I will now admit, however, to a niggling urge to upgrade my K1. . . .so I guess I'll just have to wait and see what the future brings. . . .I'm getting more sure we'll see a new 6" Kindle by the fall, or at least in time for Christmas. . . . .


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't want a DX but I love the color.  Surely, the next 6" Kindle will be this color.  I have a black skin on my K2 and love the contrast.  I've only had my K2 since January but I will definitely consider a new one when it comes in this color.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

This is what I wanted all along. Never understood the choice of white as the frame color. Pressed the pre-order button as soon as I saw it (thanks Andrys). My current DX coming to an e-Bay page near you.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

THAT looks sharp! I've never liked the white plastic on electronics. Somehow the black/graphite just looks richer. I bet the next Kindle will be in black/graphite.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

I'm loving the look of it.

The white of the previous KDX irked me more than I cared to admit- even with a skin, the fitting wasn't exact, and the contrast STILL left some to be desired.

Now i'm sure that the dark color of the new KDX will help with one's perception of the contrast between the screen's background and the text, but that can't possibly be where the 50% increased contrast is coming from.... I'll see next week!

Also, 50% is a pretty big number. If the were twelve or twenty, well that wouldn't be anything to write home about, especially considering it's one of the few changes to this version as opposed to the last. But 50% increased contrast? Awesome!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Wonder if this means the K2 updates will stop with 2.5.3... 
Oh and WHY do both the DX & the Graphite DX have the same keyboard buttons as the K1, and yet the K2 has those dumb round ones?


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

That is a really nice new color. Glad people now have an option


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Decisions-go Kindleless and get the Graphite, or just call CS to get a refund on the white DX I have, then buy a skin...hmmm.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Martel47 said:


> Decisions-go Kindleless and get the Graphite, or just call CS to get a refund on the white DX I have, then buy a skin...hmmm.


Graphite *AND* better contrast!


----------



## BeastMD (Feb 13, 2009)

$379 is still too much, $279 and its sold.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

It's almost like they are giving every clue possible (price drop, new DX) that the K3 will be out soon, so that people might complain less about having just bought a K2 31 days before the K3 comes out. Surely the new K3 will also offer graphite and the better screen.


----------



## Shawn (May 1, 2010)

Varin said:


> I'm loving the look of it.
> 
> The white of the previous KDX irked me more than I cared to admit- even with a skin, the fitting wasn't exact, and the contrast STILL left some to be desired.
> 
> ...


I think they got the same contrast level as K2. I mean I always thought K2 has 50% better contrast when I compare both my K2 and DX.


----------



## crazyguy510 (Jan 21, 2010)

I wonder if the black body of the device has something to do with the 50% better contrast.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I REALLY like the looks of the black DX.... and I'm happy to see the price coming down!  I've wanted a DX for a long time now and this is getting VERY tempting.  And, better contrast -  yeah!!  I'd hate to lose the use of the two Oberon covers that I already have.  I know I can buy more but they're pretty pricey for the DX.  I'd also lose the use of a couple of bags that I can now use because they would be too small for the DX.  I don't travel enough to justify having the DX for reading at home and my KK to use when I am away from home. And I know that the $379 price tag is still fairly high.... but that's only $20 more than I paid for my KK.  Hmmmm......


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ohhhh, shiny!









(Well, actually, _*not*_ shiny, which is even better! )

Hmmmm....can I justify a DX for home-reading?


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Well, my KDX was a Father's Day present.  I love it, but would like to not have the white; however, I don't really want to go to the trouble of returning it, either.  We're getting ready for a move, and that would just be one more thing to worry about.

I'll take the price difference, though.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Wonder if this means the K2 updates will stop with 2.5.3...
> Oh and WHY do both the DX & the Graphite DX have the same keyboard buttons as the K1, and yet the K2 has those dumb round ones?


I've never noticed the difference in the buttons. Those DX buttons DO look nice. I've never seen one live. They look as if they would be easier to use.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Just made the call and got my $110.  Well, it's being processed.  Now, if only I can convince my wife to let me spend it on a skin and books.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Martel47 said:


> Just made the call and got my $110. Well, it's being processed. Now, if only I can convince my wife to let me spend it on a skin and books.


Maybe you could have had Amazon refund you via gift certificate, and then spent it on books and accessories, and then the wife would never have seen the money on the credit card/bank statement.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Maybe you could have had Amazon refund you via gift certificate, and then spent it on books and accessories, and then the wife would never have seen the money on the credit card/bank statement.


I wonder if they would have given me extra for Amazon credit? Hmmm...

Too bad I already told my wife about the price change, and she works at the bank, so she'll be watching for the refund.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am buying one.  It will be in my hands on July 8th.

OK, so I am going to be annoyed if the announce a K3 in August with new features that are not available on the DX Graphite. But I am not really all that good at waiting for things....


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I really like the looks of the Graphite versus the current white - fingers crossed that the smaller Kindles will soon be available in Graphite.
But I am disappointed to see they still kept the terrible compressed keyboard (would it hurt that much to put a row of number buttons??) and there are still only page turn buttons on the right.  The page turn buttons are what kept me from using it as much - I want the option to hold the thing RIGHT SIDE UP and still be able to turn pages with either hand.
Oh well, I don't need another one right now anyway (keep repeating)...


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

heheheh

I have been talking myself out of a DX for a while now. Not any more. 

I find it interesting that the Graphite DX is listed as the latest generation and the White DX is listed as the second generation. I have a feeling that means something more then just the screen changes.


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

$379 for the DX is still too high. I like the black color, however. Let them fall, fall, fall (prices I mean). I want the new color filter EInk for the DX for reading magazines, etc. AND I want the new flex unbreakable EInk screen. There new stuff isn't based on a glass surface, so is much tougher. That's when they can break into those textbook markets.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Hmm...



> *Auto-Rotating Screen:* Display auto-rotates from portrait to landscape as you turn the device so you can view full-width maps, graphs, tables, and Web pages


I wonder if this has an option to be disabled? I often read in bed while lying on my side. If the screen were to auto-rotate to landscape while doing so, that would be a show-stopper for me. Hopefully one of you early adopters will let me know.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, that's a feature on the current DX as well and it can be disabled.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

911jason said:


> Yes, that's a feature on the current DX as well and it can be disabled.


Huh...I'd never noticed it mentioned before.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> I am buying one. It will be in my hands on July 8th.
> 
> OK, so I am going to be annoyed if they announce a K3 in August with new features that are not available on the DX Graphite. But I am not really all that good at waiting for things....


I'll be utterly floored if they don't offer new features on the K3 that won't be on the new DX. There's really nothing on the DX, aside from screen size and the new "50%" contrast improvement, that isn't already on the K2. In truth, both models are ready for a technology refresh, so seeing a marginal DX upgrade instead of a full one is pretty interesting.



Andra said:


> But I am disappointed to see they still kept the terrible compressed keyboard (would it hurt that much to put a row of number buttons??) and there are still only page turn buttons on the right. The page turn buttons are what kept me from using it as much - I want the option to hold the thing RIGHT SIDE UP and still be able to turn pages with either hand.


I would've bought a DX when they first came out if it wasn't for these two things. Instead, I kept my K2, figuring there would eventually be a new DX that was better designed. Instead, the iPad came along and I ended up with that for PDFs. Listen up, Amazon: Turning the DX over is NOT an acceptable solution to being able to use either hand for reading. If you try that crap on the K3, you'll lose customers who would otherwise consider upgrading to the new device!


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

Martel47 said:


> Just made the call and got my $110. Well, it's being processed. Now, if only I can convince my wife to let me spend it on a skin and books.


If the DX was a Father's Day gift, then you should totally be able to spend the $110 on a skin and books! She should look at it this way, for the same price you got a free skin and free books.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ahhhhh, I couldn't hold out. Just pulled the trigger on the pretty graphite DX.  My new scarlet red faux leather cover will be in my hot little hands at home on Saturday, which will give it several days to air the smell out before my new graphite DX arrives in my hot little hands at work on Friday (settled for free two-day prime shipping after its Wednesday release), which will then give me the whole next weekend to read on 9.7" goodness over my current 6" K2.

Another month, another device to name... LOL


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Steph H said:


> Ahhhhh, I couldn't hold out. Just pulled the trigger on the pretty graphite DX.  My new scarlet red faux leather cover will be in my hot little hands at home on Saturday, which will give it several days to air the smell out before my new graphite DX arrives in my hot little hands at work on Friday (settled for free two-day prime shipping after its Wednesday release), which will then give me the whole next weekend to read on 9.7" goodness over my current 6" K2.
> 
> Another month, another device to name... LOL


Congratulations on your new purchases! Have fun! Enjoy!


----------



## jasonrw (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm a happy kindle 1 owner. I've purchased a kindle 2 as a gift before, for my girlfriend, so we're both happy kindle users. There's really no reason at all to upgrade from kindle 1 to 2, and the original DX was too expensive... but this is good. Not TOO terribly expensive, looks great, higher contrast.. I'm sold. Preordered mine this morning. K1 upgrading to graphite DX. Very excited!


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

TomDiego said:


> If the DX was a Father's Day gift, then you should totally be able to spend the $110 on a skin and books! She should look at it this way, for the same price you got a free skin and free books.


I agree. I'll even give her the $10 and keep the even $100.

I'm so generous.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I wonder if there really is a big difference in the contrast on the graphite DX model.  I have the font hack on my DX and that increases the contrast for me.  Either way, I'm not buying a new one.

I once agreed with the complaints about the keyboard, but it really is good as it is in order to use most of the space for the screen.  I've gotten used to using the alt key when I type in numbers.


----------



## jasonrw (Jan 2, 2010)

so how to we abbreviate the graphite DX like K1, K2? would have been nice if it had a new name... since the screen is different and all.

GKDX?
KGDX?
DX-G?
GDX?

etc...


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

And really, how often are you typing numbers on your Kindle...unless you're searching for a location.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Or going to a specific page...

Or adding notes that require a lot of numbers...

Or.....   It's one of those things I don't think I do much, but I bet I'll find myself realizing I do it more than I think, once I get the DX with the different keyboard than I have now on the K2 and the K1 before it.  But I'm not overly worried about it, either, personally.

As for the abbreviation -- certainly all the graphites will be international/global so the 'i' designator is probably no longer necessary on that version, but I'm kinda thinking KDXi-G, or even just DX-G, for the time being....who knows what it will shake out to, though.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Most of what I type on the DX:  location numbers.  The sync feature isn't working just right between my DX and K2.  I don't make notes while I read.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

jasonrw said:


> so how to we abbreviate the graphite DX like K1, K2? would have been nice if it had a new name... since the screen is different and all.
> 
> GKDX?
> KGDX?
> ...


Well, it's an *i*mproved *DX* (and I'm guessing it may also be in white), so we'll just call it the *DXi*.

Doh!

OK, how about DXNG, which can be *DX, Next Generation*, or *DX in Nifty Graphite*, or *DX, New, Global*, or...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh, just call it graphite KDX.  I would not remember that it's a DX if you start adding G to it.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

But that's soooooooooooooo many letters.....whine whine whine....


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, I imagine we're not seeing the other Kindle in black yet because they're just going to do it for the next model.


----------



## scrunchyy (Jun 17, 2010)

My KDX is only two weeks old. I have decided to take the $110 refund. It will go toward the newest model and my husband will take my white one. 
The attraction for me is increased contrast and sharper images. I do wish the newest one would have page turning buttons on the left hand side.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

No interest in the DX, but I'm happy about even more evidence of new Kindles this summer or fall.


----------



## jasonrw (Jan 2, 2010)

new article on engadget talking about the new screen

http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/01/e-ink-explains-the-new-pearl-display-used-in-the-updated-kindle/

"Amazon has already boasted that the display in its updated Kindle DX has a 50% improved contrast, but E Ink has now thankfully come out and provided a few more details on the new display technology used. Dubbed Pearl, the new display builds upon E Ink's previous Vizplex displays, and not only promises enhanced readability and text that "pops from the page," but the lowest power consumption of any display used in e-readers today (something also claimed about E Ink's previous displays). Of course, the display technology isn't limited to just the Kindle DX -- E Ink currently has five different Pearl displays ranging from 5-inch to 9.7-inch, all of which boast 16 levels of gray, and resolutions ranging from 800 x 600 to 1,200 x 825 (and 200 to 150 DPI)."

Sounds great! Very excited to get mine!!!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

jasonrw said:


> so how to we abbreviate the graphite DX like K1, K2? would have been nice if it had a new name... since the screen is different and all.
> 
> GKDX?
> KGDX?
> ...


I think just KDX2 would say it.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Martel47 said:


> And really, how often are you typing numbers on your Kindle...unless you're searching for a location.


Almost every time I type on the Kindle, it's a number. Lots of moving among locations.

It's personal, everyone's going to be different, and the lack of a left hand page turn function was far more egregious, but the smaller keyboard and no numbers was a factor in my decision not to buy the original DX, and at the time, a lot of people had the same complaint. Hard to say how many sales Amazon lost out on originally by not including those features on such a high ticket item.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I blacked out & pre-ordered it!!!! OMG!! Yippeee!! I had been checking everyday for a price drop. Tonight, I spotted the announcement on AOL. I had expected that it would be in Aug. according to the rumor mills. I had wanted a KDX since they came out, so I can see the graphics better. The funny part is that I used the coupon here to buy a skin last month, & it's the picture of a puppy & a kitty on a white background.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I already have a DX but... geh, I knew they'd try to get me somehow.  I don't need the new Kindle, even if it has a fancy new Pearl E-Ink screen.  Must resist.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

DKG DX Graphite


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I already have a DX but... geh, I knew they'd try to get me somehow. I don't need the new Kindle, even if it has a fancy new Pearl E-Ink screen. Must resist.


Focus: remember those bagpipes you're saving for.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I just ordered my Purple Sun Oberon DX cover. (giggles)


----------



## observer1 (Mar 17, 2010)

lonestar said:


> I've never noticed the difference in the buttons. Those DX buttons DO look nice. I've never seen one live. They look as if they would be easier to use.


you could just put a black or dark skin on your white kindle .... ?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I find the dx buttons much harder to use.  I don't like them actually.  And I can never figure out how to use the numbers to get to another page on my home page like I can on my k2.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

observer1 said:


> you could just put a black or dark skin on your white kindle .... ?


...and then use a black marker to color the keypad and the white edges around the screen and the sides not covered by the skin. May I suggest:


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Am I the only one who has noticed that Amazon is now referring to the:

Kindle DX (free 3G, 9.7", Graphite).

I'm wondering if there will be a non-3G Kindle soon.

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

ElaineOK said:


> Am I the only one who has noticed that Amazon is now referring to the:
> 
> Kindle DX (free 3G, 9.7", Graphite).
> 
> ...


I think they're stressing the "free 3G" part of it lately, to point out a distinction between it and iPad, which does not have free 3G.


----------



## observer1 (Mar 17, 2010)

NogDog said:


> ...and then use a black marker to color the keypad and the white edges around the screen and the sides not covered by the skin. May I suggest:


I think that looks nice, actually


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

observer1 said:


> you could just put a black or dark skin on your white kindle .... ?


I've got a black skin on it that even covers the keys.



NogDog said:


> ...and then use a black marker to color the keypad and the white edges around the screen and the sides not covered by the skin. May I suggest:


A black marker on Rafael? This is going to give me nightmares.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

And there's the M-Edge M-Skin in gray, though overall I was not crazy about it, and the gray needs to be darker:


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

I knew this was going to come out ever since I saw that youtube video of someone having a black kindle dx... It was 2 months ago I saw that video...


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

ElaineOK said:


> Am I the only one who has noticed that Amazon is now referring to the:
> 
> Kindle DX (free 3G, 9.7", Graphite).
> 
> ...


There were/are rumors of a wifi only Kindle, along with a photo of an internal Amazon device query for the Kindle Shasta.









Something interesting to note is the name "Miranda" on there. Its the name of the new Graphite DX if you look at the link name for the Amazon photos of it.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

corkyb said:


> I find the dx buttons much harder to use. I don't like them actually. And I can never figure out how to use the numbers to get to another page on my home page like I can on my k2.


I have to agree. I hate the DX buttons. I feel like every iteration of the Kindle has slid backwards on the keyboard. The keyboard on the K1 looks weird with all the ****** buttons, but it's the best of them by far. They're not mushy and you can tell when you've pressed one. On the DX the keys, besides not having a number row, are spaced and shaped oddly. But don't get me wrong, I love my DX and rarely read on my K2 anymore. But then I don't type all that much on any of them.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Toby said:


> I spotted the announcement on AOL.


Whoa!!! You mean the Graphite DX was announced in 1997?!


----------



## KeRaSh (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow, I've never been interested in the DX but the color looks so nice! I'm also not a fan of covers so if they do announce a graphit K3 for a reasonable price I might upgrade and give my 2 month old one to my dad...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with Harvey that they're emphasizing the free 3G to contrast with the iPad. . . . . .I must say I quite like that color. . . . .I will be very interested to see if a 'graphite' 6" Kindle comes along soon. . . . . .might become time to bequeath my K1 to my son. . . . . .


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a feeling that the changes in the DX will also appear on the K3 when it is announced. I am a bit surprised that they announced the DX before the K3. I wonder if a part of it was wanting to drop the DX price follwing the K2 price drop but not wanting to really honk people off with a two month delay before announcing a new DX and a new K3.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff Bezos is a pretty mart guy. . . .I bet they've got a whole timeline of when to do things with alternatives based on the competition's actions and reactions . . . . .The more I think about it the more I think the rumors of a new Kindle in late summer/early fall are probably true  . . . . it may have just enough new features to make a slightly-higher-than-the-new-low-price-for-the-existing-Kindle justified.  Maybe they'll have two models available to choose from.  Maybe more than one color choice. . . . . .in the car yesterday I decided I was more comfortable reading without the cover. . . . .with something other than white I wouldn't even feel the need for a skin. . . . . definitely looking forward to what new developments are on the way. . . . .


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Same here. I think that the fact that the DXG is listed as latest generation and the DXW is listed as second generation is a hint. I wouldn't be surprised if there is additional functionality on the DXG then is being advertised or that it will receive a software upgrade when the K3 is released.


----------



## BigWaffles (Dec 28, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Well, it's an *i*mproved *DX* (and I'm guessing it may also be in white), so we'll just call it the *DXi*.
> 
> Doh!
> 
> OK, how about DXNG, which can be *DX, Next Generation*, or *DX in Nifty Graphite*, or *DX, New, Global*, or...


Or you could call it the *iDX*......<crickets>.

C.P.T.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

corkyb said:


> I find the dx buttons much harder to use. I don't like them actually. And I can never figure out how to use the numbers to get to another page on my home page like I can on my k2.


So those buttons are harder to use? Well yuck! I thought they looked a little bigger so thought they would be better. And there are no number buttons? I just don't get that. I thought I wanted a DX before I got a Kindle. I felt the price was too high. After getting my K2i and realizing how easy it to carry in my bag everywhere I go I have not thought about purchasinga DX again. I am hoping for a black 6" Kindle. Love that contrast.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't find the DX buttons any harder or easier to use than the ones on my K1. I have played with a K2 though I don't own one, and didn't see a huge difference there either. Main thing is I just don't use them that much. That said. . . .I had occasion to type a rather long note while traveling last week and had no problem. . .that was on my DX.

As to the numbers, there's an <alt> key or something like that to do them. You can just hold it down and then hit the numbers. It would have worked better if they'd doubled them up on a 9 key rectangle rather than stretching them along the top on the qwerty keys, but it's not a huge deal. The only problem I have is that the O has the 9 and the P has the 0 and sometimes I go too quick and hit the wrong one. . . .still. . . .if it's just a note, that's probably not a huge problem.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Ann in Arlington
Yeah, it really is what you get used to isn't it?  I recall having a heck of a time getting used to the keyboard on my blackberry.  I'm certain that if I ever got a DX, I would get used to that too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW. . .and maybe this has been mentioned but I hadn't noticed it in reading through this thread over the past couple of days so perhaps it's worth a comment. . . . .

The white DX is listed at $359 and is in stock. Refurbs available for $299. (That was mentioned above I believe.) And, via the link above, there are US (Sprint system) DX units available as refurbs for $249.99


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow, that graphite color is lovely!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Me likey this new Kindle DX.  Me also kinda wants one of those...  But I must be good and wait for the K3 to come out to decide what to do!


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear! I don't think I'm going to be able to resist a DX much longer. I'd love to subscribe to the NY Times, but the K2 is just not conducive to newspapers. And lately, I notice that even with the font hack and a black skin my eyes are having trouble reading (that's from getting older). I will be waiting to here what people say about the pearl screen and whether the contrast is really better or just on account of the graphite, but I'm inching closer. Would probably have to make do with a regular Amazon cover, though. With an Oberon it would be too heavy.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I love my DX for books, but I didn't get much out of reading newspapers on it.  I read the Times online.  I get some periodicals through Calibre and and The Nation on my K2 (from Amazon) so that I have it when I'm out.


----------

